

My little online color tool. Hope this is helpful. - kevinl
http://www.colorspire.com/color-schemes/creator/web-layout-1/A13034/A13034-431416-4A2A2B-FFC1C4-431416/

======
deathbyzen
I think it would be nice to have some sample text in the Test Pattern layout
that you could change the color of.

Otherwise, nifty tool.

------
natch
Can't see the flash preview thingy on the lower right. Can see the other ones.
I've seen this before with flash in Firefox. Might be an interaction with the
AdBlock extension, which can be uninstalled over my dead body. ;-)

When this happens on other sites, I just scroll down until the top of the
flash item reaches the top of the browser, and then it displays. Can't use
this workaround on your site, because there isn't any more content to scroll
down to after that.

BTW I don't mean to complain! Nice looking site. I'm just assuming you were
hoping for feedback, so there it is.

~~~
kevinl
Update: I did not encounter this problem after installing adblock. maybe some
other reason...

I have not installed firefox adblock extension. I will install it later and
see if I encounter this problem. Thanks!

------
raghus
I like this - I agree w/bmaier that the visualization is great. Often what
looks light at 20px square looks very dark on a full page.

One suggestion - right now I need to click around a lot to make changes. To
change the bg, I click on the #1 box then head over to the slider, then to
change the header, click on the #2 box and again head over to the slider...
can you get that slider control to appear right on the page layout. That way I
can go the section I want, see the slider, move it and then keep going...

------
eibrahim
very cool.. you consider adding features to let me download a stylesheet and
maybe some preconfigured "skins"/"themes" instead of hacing to reconfigure 5
colors, just select one skin and have it being configured to set all 5 colors.

~~~
kevinl
Your suggestion has been added to my feature requests list:) And thanks for
your kind words.

------
bmaier
I think the best part about this is the fact that it lets you see the apparent
color when displayed on the page not just the color by itself.

------
iamwil
neat. Actually, I was fooling around with color layouts today. Just in case
you haven't heard of it, I ran across Munsell color pickers, which lays out
colors according to how people perceive color.

<http://www.triplecode.com/munsell/>

Maybe you can add munsell later too.

What I recognized as an itch is that color pictures and theme generators would
actually be better as a FF plugin, so you can adjust entire color palettes and
see it take effect right on the page you're working on.

~~~
kevinl
wow, it's cool. thanks for your link.

------
hernan7
A "reset" button would be a good idea, for when you click the "<<" link too
many times.

~~~
kevinl
nice idea.

------
mhb
Very nice. Suggestion: clicking an area in the Test Pattern should change the
selection to that in the Color Palette. Or at least identify the Test Pattern
swatches as corresponding to one of the numbers 1-5 in the Color Palette.

------
iamwil
And oh, being able to change web layouts in your sample would be nice.

It doesn't work on FF3, fyi.

~~~
kevinl
It's strange I have no problem here with FF3 beta 4.

~~~
bmj
Yeah, no problem here either. And I have FlashBlock installed.

~~~
iamwil
then it's just me. It's probably an old version of flash on ff3 for ubuntu.

------
Chriswalkr
That's a pretty nice useful tool. I'll use it next time i need to design.

------
edw519
Nice. I found it a little easier by starting on the Home page.

